# Pure GSD?



## Sciberras89 (Mar 24, 2017)

I have a female GSD named Juno, she is a little over a year and a half. I always have people asking me either what her mix is or if she is Belgian Malinois. As far as I was told she was a pure GSD. I know the owner of her mom and she is definitely GSD. My girl looks alot like her mom just more petite and lean and her tail is less bushy then your typical GSD. More and more I feel like she may be GSD Malinois cross, which I would be perfectly okay with... What are your thoughts??


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Looks purebred to me! Beautiful coloring too!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Looks pure GSD to me.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

A lot of people don't realize sable or anything other color besides Black and Tan are colors that GSDs can be. Along with everybody thinking GSDs are supposed to be l-xl breeds instead of medium-large. So it's probably more about lack of knowledge than your pup who is gorgeous by the way!


----------



## unfortunatefoster (Dec 17, 2017)

Good gravy! That is one gorgeous dog! I am in no way an expert on GSDs (unless you count my knowing very poor breeding, coupled with a plethora of physical and mental issues with a single dog) but the pros here say pure, she's pure. Those pics are fabulous, coffee table book worthy.


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Looks pure GSD to me....there's nothing Belgian at all about that head.


----------



## Brandon89 (Jun 24, 2018)

Looks 100% GSD, she's a red sable, beautiful dog.


----------



## Brandon89 (Jun 24, 2018)

Actually a rather rare coloring (red sable) you lucked out haha


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Definitely pure and gorgeous.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

good , strong , in body and expression , GSD .
Colour is not red sable --- Dunkel grau - dark grey , charcoal ,

used to see gewolked on SV descriptions - dunkel grau gewolked , as opposed to
our use of pattern sable.

it sort of gives a clue to ghe colour genetics. I have a DDR import that is similar to
this dogs colour . I wouldn't be surprised if the OP's strong (almost masculine headed)
female had DDR in the background .

"pattern" sables may carry the pattern from a recessive parent - as in a black and tan 
breeding to a sable . 

great sturdy dog -- impressive


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Welcome to the club, where everyone is convinced your dog is one of those "Belgian something or others..."! I get asked all the time, even by GSD people, if my girl is a mix between a GSD and a Mal - or better yet, they ask if she's a Dutchie because she has a "brindle coat", hah.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Brandon89 said:


> Actually a rather rare coloring (red sable) you lucked out haha


Not rare, just sable. Sable is sable, whatever descriptors we add it's all sable. Just like black and tan/black and red. It's all technically black and brown.

This particular shade of sable is fairly common around here, much more then the current "soup de jour" black sable.


Either way she is a very beautiful dog with a lovely expressive face, and the photo composition is stunning.


----------



## Sciberras89 (Mar 24, 2017)

carmspack said:


> good , strong , in body and expression , GSD .
> Colour is not red sable --- Dunkel grau - dark grey , charcoal ,
> 
> used to see gewolked on SV descriptions - dunkel grau gewolked , as opposed to
> ...


Thank you, I do believe she has DDR in her background, not that I know any facts for sure, just based on my own research. Her mom is sable but darker and her browns aren't as red, as far as daf I've only seen a headshot, but some people I've shown his picture to think hes Czech.

Thess are pictures of her mom and dad


----------



## Sciberras89 (Mar 24, 2017)

I also have people asking about her breed because of her tongue, as it's actually more black than pink. People will say she must have chow (which I think is funny) I've seen GSDs with black spots but just not too her extent. From what I've read GSDs are one of the breeds where black in the tongue is not uncommon, anyone elses dogs have this?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I have had a few with spots on the tongue and two who had lots of black on their tongues. Little tip, take photos of them, they make great identification. 
My Sabi girl was taught to show her tongue on command. In Canada the police/RCMP will only get involved in dog theft if you can positively id your dog without trespassing on the property it is on. I guess the simple fact that if I yelled TONGUE she opened her mouth would have id'd her,lol, but the black markings were proof positive without me ever putting a hand on her.


----------



## Sciberras89 (Mar 24, 2017)

Sabis mom said:


> I have had a few with spots on the tongue and two who had lots of black on their tongues. Little tip, take photos of them, they make great identification.
> My Sabi girl was taught to show her tongue on command. In Canada the police/RCMP will only get involved in dog theft if you can positively id your dog without trespassing on the property it is on. I guess the simple fact that if I yelled TONGUE she opened her mouth would have id'd her,lol, but the black markings were proof positive without me ever putting a hand on her.


We're in BC Canada ??... Did someone try to steal your dog!?


----------



## Sciberras89 (Mar 24, 2017)

unfortunatefoster said:


> Good gravy! That is one gorgeous dog! I am in no way an expert on GSDs (unless you count my knowing very poor breeding, coupled with a plethora of physical and mental issues with a single dog) but the pros here say pure, she's pure. Those pics are fabulous, coffee table book worthy.


Haha thank you! Im definitely guilty of taking some of my favorites from our Instagram account! @k9junoGSD if your on the gram ?


----------



## Sciberras89 (Mar 24, 2017)

Sabis mom said:


> Brandon89 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually a rather rare coloring (red sable) you lucked out haha
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

This might help you explain it to people

https://www.puppyleaks.com/dogs-spotted-tongues/

No chow in that beauty!


----------



## Sciberras89 (Mar 24, 2017)

Kazel said:


> A lot of people don't realize sable or anything other color besides Black and Tan are colors that GSDs can be. Along with everybody thinking GSDs are supposed to be l-xl breeds instead of medium-large. So it's probably more about lack of knowledge than your pup who is gorgeous by the way!


Thanks! I suspected this was a huge part of the issue as when I tell people that she's only GSD, there reaction is usually something along the lines of " I've never seen one with those colors"


----------



## Sciberras89 (Mar 24, 2017)

tim_s_adams said:


> This might help you explain it to people
> 
> https://www.puppyleaks.com/dogs-spotted-tongues/
> 
> No chow in that beauty!


No of course I never thought it for a second as I've looked into it some already, from what I gather it's no different than a birthmark. I have a chuckle when people mention Chow


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Sciberras89 said:


> We're in BC Canada ??... Did someone try to steal your dog!?


Someone did steal her, and sold her for $100. Would have been a bargain, except that I happened to be looking for her and actually knocked on their door! When she heard my voice she destroyed their laundry room door. They were decent about it and returned her immediately. 

Years before that though I had my Malamute stolen and that was when I discovered the issue with the law. I knew it was her, but couldn't prove it with out touching her which they refused to allow.


----------



## Kada's Mom (Apr 6, 2012)

She's a Sable GSD. We have a 5-month old Sable girl, AKC, with the same coloring


----------



## Sciberras89 (Mar 24, 2017)

Kada's Mom said:


> She's a Sable GSD. We have a 5-month old Sable girl, AKC, with the same coloring


 well that much I know, her mom is a sable GSD, just wondering if anyone saw Malinois in there, as I get asked or even told (lol) that she has mal in her by strangers. I assume because of her really dark face and small size, she's 60lbs and lean


----------



## Sciberras89 (Mar 24, 2017)

carmspack said:


> good , strong , in body and expression , GSD .
> Colour is not red sable --- Dunkel grau - dark grey , charcoal ,
> 
> used to see gewolked on SV descriptions - dunkel grau gewolked , as opposed to
> ...


I'm not sure if your trying to say my dog is a pattern sable, if you are I'd have to disagree with that and say just sable...


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

What is so small about a 60# female GSD?


----------



## Sciberras89 (Mar 24, 2017)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> What is so small about a 60# female GSD?


Exactly! In my opinion nothing, but in everyone else's opinion it seems to be small. She is definitely smaller than most GSDs I've encountered including females, but in my opinion she's right in the middle of the breed standard weight for female.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Sciberras89 said:


> Exactly! In my opinion nothing, but in everyone else's opinion it seems to be small. She is definitely smaller than most GSDs I've encountered including females, but in my opinion she's right in the middle of the breed standard weight for female.


Most of my dogs are over standard. I never hesitate when people stop to visit with them to let them know that GSDs should not be that big.


----------



## Sciberras89 (Mar 24, 2017)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Sciberras89 said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly! In my opinion nothing, but in everyone else's opinion it seems to be small. She is definitely smaller than most GSDs I've encountered including females, but in my opinion she's right in the middle of the breed standard weight for female.
> ...


I know just what you mean. I'm fully aware that GSDs SHOULD BE a m-l breed of dog. It saddens me to see them bred to be massive hind draggers


----------



## JessicaR (Oct 25, 2016)

Sciberras89 said:


> well that much I know, her mom is a sable GSD, just wondering if anyone saw Malinois in there, as I get asked or even told (lol) that she has mal in her by strangers. I assume because of her really dark face and small size, she's 60lbs and lean


My girl is also 60 pounds @ 15 months old. I think she is the perfect size! Your girl is very pretty.

My daughter has an instagram page for Zelda if you want to check her out its zelda_the_german_sheperd


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> Sciberras89 said:
> 
> 
> > We're in BC Canada ??... Did someone try to steal your dog!?
> ...


????? That's AWFUL! Thank you for sharing. My boy has a black spot in his tongue too. Gonna take a picture of it!!


----------

